# Anyone ever use pipe scaffolding?



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

I have a upcoming job that is weird shaped along with different elevations in the land. Any one ever used pipe scaffolding? You know the tube and clamp setup?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Call you local scaffold company. They are pros and will set you right up.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

I was on some once that painters had set up. Probably the shakiest thing I have ever been on


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I use it alot now. Got some used staging in practically brand new condition 8 sets for $700 with 8 adjustable feet and two aluminum planks. The stuff is really handy and can make life alot easier than ladders or pump staging. Setup isn't that bad either.


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

We rent Thyssenkrupp from Safway. Goes together with a mallet-like tool. Comes apart with the same tool. You can get some crazy structures going with it. Whacky angles, circles, hexagons, all sorts of stuff. Very easy to install.

Safway will do the whole deal for you: size it, pick out the hardware, deliver it, install it, take it down.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

could tube and clamp setups be attached to frame scaffold?


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

plazaman said:


> could tube and clamp setups be attached to frame scaffold?



I have used it that way before.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Saw this picture and thought of this thread....amazing website by the way....

http://www.finestoneminiatures.com/cathedral_builders1.htm


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

When we had the Polar Sea in drydock the shipyard set up that kind of scaffolding so we/they could work on the hull. That stuff will take on some real crazy shapes. The carpenters union was in charge of putting it up and taking it down. Looked real easy to put together.


----------

